# Ears and neutering



## CDEL12 (Nov 22, 2011)

My dog is 10 months and has had ear infections constantly since a few weeks old. Took him to the vets this week and they said there was blookd in his ear so he would need an op to syringe them. This was done on Thursday and I have steroid ear drops but he is still shaking his head. Also as they were going to have to put him under general anesthetic I had them neuter him at the same time. He has had the cone on since but his scrotum look really purple and he keeps trying to sit on something cold almost like when a dog has worms. Is this normal? Sorry if I am being a neurotic owner but I keep studying everything and trying to see if anything has changed. Thanks


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes it's normal it's only been a couple of days, he will still be very bruised, sore and a bit itchy. All this should subside in a few days and his ears will also take a few days to begin to respond to the medication. Give it a little while and I am sure you will see improvements.
Keep us posted.


----------



## CDEL12 (Nov 22, 2011)

Ended up taking Alfie to the vets yesterday afternoon as he could not get comfy. Apparently the collar they gave us was too small and so he could lick in the area and he has taking off a layer of skin. They gave me painkillers and said they have seen dogs in the past where there scrotum has ended up the size of a grapefruit and the skin has started to die as the licking has caused bleeding! Alfie a bit brighter today so hopefully going in the right direction now. Hate to see him in pain. Thanks


----------

